# Los pueblos son el paraíso ( si no eres gilipollas ) te digo como fue



## ardidas_esp (1 May 2022)

No se citar hilos, llevo años y leo casi todo, entro a diario pero escribo y comento poco o nada.

Se lo dedico a Aynrandiano, pese a no compartir todo me parece admirable sus hilos y sus investigaciones, mi moto y yo te lo agradecemos.

-Los pueblos no son para aislarse, es justo lo contrario, vivir en comunidad, si no sabeis hacerlo en una ciudad, jamás lo hareis en un pueblo, haceros Hikikomori de esos, casapapi o compartiendo piso, palet de doritos y papel higienico y no salgais en vuestra vida de ahi, teneis netflix, amazon y xvideos que cubren vuestras necesidades.

En ciudad solo sabia el nombre de 3 de 60 vecinos, o unos 10 de 50 en casa de mis padres, en la puta vida pedi ni ayude a ningún vecino, salvo sujetar la puerta del ascensor y poco mas, y en cambio, reuniones de vecinos, que hacian que "aqui no hay quien viva" pareciera realismo, tocadas de cojones varias, tenia moto y coche pequeño en la misma plaza, pues a tocarme las narices dia si y dia no dos vecinos y punto del dia en un par de años. y era al que menos puteaban , pero eso les jodia, el coche sobresalia unos 5 centimetros el morro de la linea, en las demas plazas, rancheras o manolovolumenes grandes unos 20 o 30 mas, pero "estorbaba la maniobra" para aparcar a la mujer del idiota de al lado que no sabia conducir y revento todo el lateral de su bmw contra la columna que separaba las plazas

Intro:
No he vivido jamas antes en un pueblo, ni nadie de mi familia, urbanita de provincias pisito grande pero pisito, lo mas similar veranear en casa de mis tios, que tenian una pequeñita de verano en lo que antes era barrio pobre de casas bajas que tragado otra ciudad de la provincia de al lado, recuerdos de ir andando al rio de al lado a pescar cangrejos quese escondian en los ladrillos puestos a tal fin, sacar al perro con mi tio, bañarse en el patio pequeño en un tinaja de chapa y poco más.

He terminado viviendo en un pueblo de 120 censados hace año y medio, ni conocia a nadie ni habia estado jamás, es mas ni me sonaba el nombre. ha costado dios y ayuda, años de errores personales y mil intentos de mil formas, pero ahora puedo decir que soy feliz, sin mentir, sin aparentar ni finjir, soy y me considero feliz la mayoria del tiempo gracias a este paso.


Nacido y criado en la noble ciudad de León, un orgasmo cultural y gastronómico, fiesta concentrada en un solo barrio a 5 min de casa, y cerca un parque grande con rio.
Barrio amplio con parques y seguro, bien comunicado con las salidas de la ciudad, a 5 min del hospital, en coche a 5 de carrefour andando, 10 del corte Inglés y 10 andando del centro, de los 22 a los 26 trabajando a 100 mts de casa como autonomo, en otro piso de mis padres del mismo barrio, 0 alquiler, 0 ostias 120mts 4 habitaciones y garaje en el bloque con novia desde los 17 a los 26, sin vivir con ella, ella con sus padres y yo en piso desde los 22 a 26.

Ella queria comprar algo "nuestro" no de mis padres, en donde vivian sus padres ( Villaquilambre ) pueblo a 15 min de parejas jovenes sobrevalorado y tienes que cojer el coche para todo, lo unico que yo veia bien era que esta cerca de un club social del que soy. lo veia como tener lo malo de un pueblo y lo malo de un piso al mismo tiempo y ninguna ventaja.
Me negué y busco proveedor. dolió pero esquive bala de divorcio como acabaria siendo y posiblemente churumbel por medio, sabados de salvame, panga, peli elegida por ella y con suerte meterla si me habia portado bien en el cafe con sus amigas.
Terminada relación, lo primero comprar moto, ya que "esta prohibido" y largar a Valencia, ciudad maravillosa y amada, trabajo bien pagado, pero a 40 min de donde vivia o 20 en moto, compartiendo piso, bien en el segundo, 2 chicos 2 chicas y baño por habitación en buen barrio 400eur-mes-pax ( avd Aragon ) en el primero, 6 meses una puta pesadilla pese a la de compañias varias que tenia, con 3 tias un solo baño para todos, ( los cedros ) estudiantes de bellas artes neuroticas, yonkis, y gracias a dios ninfomanas ellas y sus amigas, a botellon por finde en el piso, ( hace gracia un mes ) luego toca mucho los cojones asi que cambie de aire al otro piso.

Trabajaba con gente de mucho exito en la vida,cincuentones y sesentones en su mayoria ( eventos VIP para bancos ) y de vez en cuando preguntaba, que consejo vital darias a alguien, saque varios,de cientos os pongo unos pocos

-Da igual que la pongas una mansión, un x6, casa de verano y viaje internacional por trimestre, le hagas 3 hijos y no le falte de nada, se terminara tirando al jardinero si no la dedicas muchisimo tiempo o te parece una tragedia que Loewe no fabrique ya el bolso de hace 2 temporadas que tanto le gusta

-Un abogado TOP que me animo a estudiar derecho tardiamente me dijo: Revientalos a la parte contraria, desollalos vivos, sea una fusión, adquisición o recurrir una multa de la ORA, hazlo tan bien, tan sucio, y tan trabajado como puedas hasta que la parte contraria suplique ser tu cliente.

El que mas me marco de muchos ( hombre de 63 con metastasis,) rico de cojones, de yate atracado en la marina y de los que según entras a la derecha ( los grandes de verdad )
dando la ultima calada a una vida de trabajo, con hijos que apenas le llamaban "por estar fuera y tener su vida" hijos de puta, gracias a el estais en USA y en Alemania de medicos con clinica privada, ni os conocí, pero teneis un sitio en el infierno, la mujer despues de 30 años casados se divorcio " le queria demasiado para verle apagarse, le habian dado entre 3 y 6 meses de vida ( el tio duró 4 mas que se comió practicamente solo )
me dijo en una cena ( yo era muerto de hambre, ahora más ) agencia de eventos y chico servicial para todo, y atender quejas, ideas y revisar plannings pero ahi estaba en esos saraos, semis y finales de champions, la ultima en el Calderón donde me dio pena que perdiera el Atletico, el futbol me la pela, pero coño, que era de los ultimos partidos ahí y se lo merecian. al lio, me dijo:
estate atento y espero que no cometas mi error.
*JAMAS TE PIERDAS LA INFANCIA DE UN HIJO NI LA VEJEZ DE UN PADRE*.

Pese a la castaña que llevaba ese dia a base de botellas que costaban una semana de mi trabajo,en un yate que ni calculo me despejo de golpe, mis padres son mayores y mis hermanos viven en otras ciudades casados y vida propia a las dos semanas de preaviso ya estaba en mi provincia.
Alli vivia cerca de la universidad y aquí mas aun. 3 meses en casa de mis padres hasta que quedo vacio de nuevo el piso ( era alquilado a estudiantes asi que fue facil )

Trabajo paco operario en fabrica, ganando la mitad que en Valencia, pero 8 hrs y para casa, ni pensaba en nada cuando salia, ni nada de lo que pasase dentro me parecia ni era importante, lo mas jodido que podia pasar es que algo fuera sin etiqueta, en fin, nadie moria, ni se jugaba miles de euros.

LLega pandemia y me la como en un piso, que meti a dos por repartir gastos y sacar algo ( ese algo era para mis padres, al fin y al cabo es suyo ) todo el dia en casa los primeros meses, y multado por bajar a un parque, ni fue pagada viendo lo obvio que tardo un año en salir, un dia me dió por serrar una estanteria con la de calar y aun habrá serrin en las juntas de las ventanas. he tenido un coche normalito, muy normalito desde los 18, ya tenia una edad y habia ahorrado para caprichazo, 32.000 eur ya mirado varios y a falta de elegir color en un modelo y firmar. Habia cambiado a un curro de noche a 35 min en coche y rondaba los 1600 mes.
Me daba miedo volver con sueño y luces de frente por nacional con trafico, un compañero me invito a casa de sus padres de cena y fiesta en un pueblo de la zona.
al dia siguiente ya tenia alertas en idealista y varias asi, ni conocia la zona ni los pueblos ni a nadie alli.

Fui a ver una, sin mas, demasiado descojonada, mucho mas rentable tirarla,cipotecarse y levantar casi, no buscaba mansiones, pensaba vivir unos años y volver a León si me emparejaba de nuevo y al de ella o de alquiler jamás a uno de la familia o hipoteca a medias visto lo visto asi que el presupuesto rondaba 30k y arreglar todo, 50k y vivible e ir arreglando o 90k-120k hipoteca mediante pero vamos, asi tenia que ser un palacio nuevin en esa zona.
volviendo a casa un poco enfadado por la perdida de tiempo de haber ido hasta allí en medio de la nada en un pueblo que parecia Silent Hill con niebla en invierno castellano ( febrero ) para nada vi un cartel de se vende en otra casa, escrito a mano y poco visible,
me cuadraba mas o menos, luego hablo de la casa en si, al dia siguiente llamo, señora mayor, agradable, pero para verla tenia que esperar casi un mes, a que volviera su hijo y tenia que hablar con su hermana y no queria ( herencia y se llevaban mal, tremendamente mal )

Fui la vi y dije, esta es, 40k apenas con todo lo que habia dentro, calefaccion de diesel instalada hace 3 años, radiadores en todas las estancias vivibles, incluso 2 en el pasillo, ( en esta zona las que se venden baratas es por no tener e implica unos 6k ponerla,muebles paco de sapeli, sofas de sky setentero y camas con virgenes, y cristos cada mueble con su puntilla cuadros de caza en el pasillo y figura de paella de langosta en la cocina, pero de cocina aparte de gas, una Ergon de carbon leña calefactora nuevecita valen casi 4000€ negra de apliques dorados en cocina grande con ventanal al patio, asi que no compre una casa con cocina si no mas bien una cocina que tenia casa, literal, queria esa cocina aparte de vitro o gas en la que reformase. no sali de la casa sin decirle a madre e hijo, me la quedo, me parece justo el precio, si la bajais un poco, lo que considereis firmamos esta semana y asi fue, al dia siguiente que 38k, ( aun mas de lo esperado, con que pagasen notario ya seria la leche y si no, a los dos dias les hubiera llamado que bien, que 40k,.


El foro da errores y se cuelga, ya es mucho ladrillo y paso de reservar puestos, ire escribiendo mas cuando me apetezca, pero de forma continua en otros 3 o 4 ladrillos similares

Me gustaria que alguien citara a
*Akela 14,
nekcab
Sr. Breve
astur_burbuja*


----------



## Tiresias (1 May 2022)

Yo también celebré marcharme de Valencia, menos mal que lo hice a tiempo, antes de que me volvieran loco del todo.


----------



## moromierda (1 May 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (1 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Qué buena serie!


----------



## pocholito (1 May 2022)

Tranquilidad señores se volverá a esa vida la emigración del campo a la ciudad fue por el auge de los combustibles fósiles y su fin será por su declive que ya está pasando


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 May 2022)

Lo más interesante lo de las compañeras de piso ninfómanas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> El que mas me marco de muchos ( hombre de 63 con metastasis,) rico de cojones,
> me dijo:
> estate atento y espero que no cometas mi error.
> *JAMAS TE PIERDAS LA INFANCIA DE UN HIJO NI LA VEJEZ DE UN PADRE*.



Sí. Que la vejez de un padre, o de quien sea, es lo más maravilloso de la tierra.

La vejez, o cualquier otra etapa de la vida de alguien maravilloso, puede ser maravillosa. Pero gente maravillosa hay poca.

Él se “perdió” la infancia de sus hijos ¿lo sabes, no?

El ser humano es así, cuando le toca dar está ocupado, a lo suyo, cuando le toca recibir es cuando se acuerda.


----------



## McNulty (1 May 2022)

Te doy 2 años en el pueblucho ese.

Viendo como y lo que escribes, se puede intuir un poco tu personalidad, vamos que eres un poco inestable emocionalmente.

Si no has conseguido ser feliz en valencia o en león, difícil que lo seas en un pueblo de 120 habitantes, pero bueno, inténtalo a ver. Te vas a aburrir pronto, y más siendo joven. Si me dijeras que tienes 60 años, te lo compro. Con 30 o 40 tiene poco sentido vivir en una aldea, salvo que tengas el trabajo al lado.


----------



## ardidas_esp (1 May 2022)

La casa que busqueis:
*UBICACIÓN: *Ahi es obvio que va por gustos y necesidades, claro que me gustaria una en Riaño paisaje y montaña inigualable o aun mas perdidos en la montaña, pero, todo a ultradesmano, inviernos aun mas duros y puede que aislados en nieve, la unica fibra que ven es en los cereales del desayuno y trabajos queda lejos.
en mi caso, pueblo anodino pequeño a 500 mts de la nacional mas importante de la provincia, cerca de pueblos grandes con todo ( varios bancos, varios super, par de institutos por si acaso se me olvida sacarla y a 15 y 30 min de ciudad secundaria y capital, y varios poligonos industriales cerca, no obstante en trabajo secundario lo hago en casa y desde casa tambien otros terceros ingresos
*Vivible lo primero: *Da igual que sea paco, o ultrapaco, ya la arreglareis poco a poco, te ahorras alquiler, la pruebas y decides si darle el pase o inviertir en ella si te gusta la casa, el pueblo y la gente, si no corres el riesgo de tirar el dinero
*De ladrillo o forjado: *En otras provincias no tanto, aqui hay muchas de Tapial o adobe, mola tener muros anchos, pero pueden tener grietas chungas o capilaridad de suelo y humedades, si no sabes como es mi caso, no te metas.
*Tejado es sagrado: *Mas te vale que las vigas no tengan carcoma,esten dobladas o las tejas desplazadas, o entradas de agua, un tejado te puede suponer tanto o más que la casa, y no es algo que puedas hacer tu mismo ( si no quieres cagarla ) requiere de elevador y varias cosas, y mejor profesional, y de confianza, algunos adelantan el dinero a rumanos varios o similares y ni tejado ni dinero.
punto importante, Uralita o similares la justa o nula, casi todas, ( anteriores al 95 creo ) tienen cancerigenos y retirarla es una pasta.
si te dejan, corta una muesta pequeña con cuidado y humedecida, a ser posible con alicates y no serrando, hay laboratorios que por 50 eur mandandosela te dicen si tiene asbesto y similares o no
*JARDIN-PATIO: *va por gustos, me gustan los jardines, no mantenerlos, dos de la familia viven en adobado y chalete, tiene mas kilometros el cortacesped que el coche, es un coñazo semanal y tienes que invertir en maquinaria y tiempo, riego automatico etc, asi que me dio igual, eso si, el patio lleno de de geranios, ( espantan las moscas ), surfinias, que son bonitas y algunos lirios pero se me palman facil. si quiero cesped lo tengo a 50mts , hay varios en el pueblo y el de enfrente no es el mas grande, pero 200mt con cesped impecable sin preocuparte de replantar calvas o quitar "lechugas" y esas maquinas de viejetes para remo y demas, ( tengo una en casa de remo-pilates pero casi uso mas esa, saco al perro me marco 100 a la vuelta y para casa. Lo dicho, por gustos pero lleva curro
*GARAJE: *a ser posible lo mas grande, para dos coches minimo, y en paralelo seria la ostia, en el mio, son dos seguidos y moto a un lado y tiene otro cuarto, 1,5x 4 mts para herramientas y cosas de la moto y coche pero si te emparejas o demas, es un coñazo cambiar de coche o sacar uno y meter otro, etc etc
*Baños: *aqui cometi un error, solo tengo abajo y las habitaciones estan arriba, puede parecer que no es mucho problema pero es insufrible, prueba a bajar escaleras a toda ostia a oscuras por que te estas meando vivo a las 3 de la mañana de un invierno y me cuentas, noche de visita y que la tia tenga que subir y bajar para arreglarse ese error me supone 16.000 eur casi, pero en el pajar, contiguo a una habitacion, hacer otro enorme, con otra bañera y ducha aparte, eso sera un puñetero Spa casi, pero lo dicho, 16.000k casi y al sacrificar la zona de paso convertir una habitacion en salita de estudio arriba y ampliar otra de 4 dormitorios pasaria a 3 con salita y bañoy sacrificar 15 mt del pajar que da a la calle.

En el siguiente, voy a cenar ahora una pequeña paletilla, hecha en horno de leña ( aun la enciendo y eso que es mayo pero soy friolero, ya que esta encendida la uso mucho para cocinar, a fuego lento todo esta cojonudo, ya puedes comprar la peor carne que si lleva desde las 6 haciendo chup chup a fuego lento en la olla queda tierna cual mantequilla ) el horno, no consigo que suba de 100º de normal pese a tener el tiro limpio a 140 puedo subirlo si parezco el maquinista de la general, tiro abierto a tope y leño tras leño, caliento la casa y cocino de continuo, y si no hay dos ollas viejas calentando el agua para fregar el suelo luego, para fregar cacharros o duchas y demas en verano cuando desconecto la diesel hay un calentador de gas que puse nuevo, nuevos, los estancos creo que si, mas seguros pero un coñazo, puse un junkers nuevo que valio una pasta pero debe ser el junkers Stuka porque ruje de cojones, preferia el Vaillant viejuno automatico que tenia en el piso, ni le oias casi


En lo siguiente ya hablo sobre las primeras relaciones con vecinos, la vida a dia de hoy y actividades varias en medio de la nada que es realmente el objeto del hilo, ahora es domigo, despues de comer con los padres como cada domigo y mas hoy dia de la madre, y aun asi voy a la capital a 30 min para recados o explicarle a alguna porque me dicen Paco de lucia aunque no sepa tocar la guitarra,una o dos veces por semana


----------



## Al-paquia (1 May 2022)

La obsesión pequeñoburguesa por el pisito es la hostia. Suerte con ese narcisismo.


----------



## ardidas_esp (1 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te doy 2 años en el pueblucho ese.
> 
> Viendo como y lo que escribes, se puede intuir un poco tu personalidad, vamos que eres un poco inestable emocionalmente.
> 
> Si no has conseguido ser feliz en valencia o en león, difícil que lo seas en un pueblo de 120 habitantes, pero bueno, inténtalo a ver. Te vas a aburrir pronto, y más siendo joven. Si me dijeras que tienes 60 años, te lo compro. Con 30 o 40 tiene poco sentido vivir en una aldea, salvo que tengas el trabajo al lado.



He sido feliz y me he sabido adaptar en cada ambiente, pero jamás llegue a este nivel, respecto a estabilidad emocional, bueno, todos estamos tocados del ala en mayor o menor medida, pero si a los 14 tu padre te mete en vena, la escuela estoica, y has leido y releido a Marco Aurelio, Séneca o Zenon. Hace que palabras como las suyas, aunque le agradezco que aporte y participe, no las tenga muy en cuenta con todo el respeto


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (1 May 2022)

Me parece un hilo bueno.

El OP parece, o es mi impresión, que habla desde el.corazon.

Que se equivoque más o menos da igual, eso va con la vida.

Hasta ahora todo correcto.

Comparto las ideas del OP y cuando dentro de 6 meses aprox aquí venga el HAMBRE tendrá 120 vecinos.con cochinos y huertos

Como superviviente lleva la delantera a los.que vivien en mega ciudades 

Ratoneras asquerosas de gente que se cree que por vivir rodeado de hormigón está en otro nivel 

Y lleno de moros y panchis


----------



## McNulty (1 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> He sido feliz y me he sabido adaptar en cada ambiente, pero jamás llegue a este nivel, respecto a estabilidad emocional, bueno, todos estamos tocados del ala en mayor o menor medida, pero si a los 14 tu padre te mete en vena, la escuela estoica, y has leido y releido a Marco Aurelio, Séneca o Zenon. Hace que palabras como las suyas, aunque le agradezco que aporte y participe, no las tenga muy en cuenta con todo el respeto



Por cierto, todos esos autores vivieron en grandes megalópolis hasta el día de su muerte.

Yo creo que estás disfrazando algo muy claro. No puedes permitirte los precios tan altos de la ciudad (como tantos jóvenes hoy en día), y por eso te vas al pueblo.

Lo dicho, siendo urbanita de nacimiento y habiendo vivido siempre en ciudad, no te doy ni 2 años. Recogeré mi owned encantado si duras más.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 May 2022)

Es muy diferente nacer en un pueblo y mamarlo que decidir irse a un pueblo a tal edad.


----------



## ardidas_esp (1 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es muy diferente nacer en un pueblo y mamarlo que decidir irse a un pueblo a tal edad.



Toda la razón, aunque veraneaba en barrio medio chungui y se liaban varias de crio, lo que cuentan los quintos de mi edad que hacian de niño, hace que sea comprar Sarajevo con Disneyland



McNulty dijo:


> Por cierto, todos esos autores vivieron en grandes megalópolis hasta el día de su muerte.
> 
> Yo creo que estás disfrazando algo muy claro. No puedes permitirte los precios tan altos de la ciudad (como tantos jóvenes hoy en día), y por eso te vas al pueblo.
> 
> Lo dicho, siendo urbanita de nacimiento y habiendo vivido siempre en ciudad, no te doy ni 2 años. Recogeré mi owned encantado si duras más.



Esos autores, salvo Marco Aurelio, apostaria a que su vida era mas similar a la de un pueblo actual, que a un megabloque toldiverde de Madrid


----------



## Esparto (1 May 2022)

Soy de pueblo y conozco varios entornos así pequeños. La tendencia natural de todo eso de "somos una bonita comunidad que nos ayudamos", "hacemos cosas juntos", "no como en la ciudad que no conocía ni a los del rellano", etc. es desembocar en un cúmulo de enemistades. Al principio todo muy bonito pero al cabo de 20 años cada vecino no se hablará con la mitad de los otros vecinos, no habiendo bandos sino una combinación de odios.

En los pueblos cualquier cosa que se vea distinta a lo que se lleva oyendo que ha sido normal desde el principio de los tiempos, automáticamente se le pone una cruz. Puede ser un pequeño gesto de no decir tal frase a la virgen en las fiestas, o un comentario sobre algún plato que cocinó alguien, o no ejecutar ortodoxamente la parafernalia relativa a algún evento del tipo entierros, bodas, bautizos, etc., o lo que haces en tu tiempo libre (te pueden coger asco por cosas veredes como pasear en bici).Vas a acabar mal y no tiene remedio, por lo menos disfruta del pueblo mientras.


----------



## McNulty (1 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Toda la razón, aunque veraneaba en barrio medio chungui y se liaban varias de crio, lo que cuentan los quintos de mi edad que hacian de niño, hace que sea comprar Sarajevo con Disneyland
> 
> 
> 
> Esos autores, salvo Marco Aurelio, apostaria a que su vida era mas similar a la de un pueblo actual, que a un megabloque toldiverde de Madrid



Aunque fueran de la clase acomodada, vivían mucho peor y con menos comodidades que en cualquier megabloque toldiverde. Séneca vivió en Roma y en Egipto, que de pueblos tienen poco. 

Además, si eres fan de la filosofía estoica, te tiene que sudar la polla el lugar donde vivas, porque lo importante para estar bien no es lo externo ni tus circunstancias.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Soy de pueblo y conozco varios entornos así pequeños. La tendencia natural de todo eso de "somos una bonita comunidad que nos ayudamos", "hacemos cosas juntos", "no como en la ciudad que no conocía ni a los del rellano", etc. es desembocar en un cúmulo de enemistades. Al principio todo muy bonito pero al cabo de 20 años cada vecino no se hablará con la mitad de los otros vecinos, no habiendo bandos sino una combinación de odios.
> 
> En los pueblos cualquier cosa que se vea distinta a lo que se lleva oyendo que ha sido normal desde el principio de los tiempos, automáticamente se le pone una cruz. Puede ser un pequeño gesto de no decir tal frase a la virgen en las fiestas, o un comentario sobre algún plato que cocinó alguien, o no ejecutar ortodoxamente la parafernalia relativa a algún evento del tipo entierros, bodas, bautizos, etc. Vas a acabar mal y no tiene remedio, por lo menos disfruta del pueblo mientras.



Exacto, en un pueblo, una mala mirada, decir una frase y que al otro no le guste, una habladuría, cualquier chorrada puede derivar en una enemistad de por vida.

Y es tipo de cosas solo las sabe el que ha nacido y vivido mucho en un pueblo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 May 2022)

Y cuanto más aislado esté el pueblo, peor es.
Si vives en Bergondo o Santa Cruz o alguna aldea de Milladoiro o Teo, que están a 10 minutos de Coruña o Santiago, ahí la gente está más domesticada.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> No se citar hilos, llevo años y leo casi todo, entro a diario pero escribo y comento poco o nada.
> 
> Se lo dedico a Aynrandiano, pese a no compartir todo me parece admirable sus hilos y sus investigaciones, mi moto y yo te lo agradecemos.
> 
> ...



Pronto vas a descubrir cómo son los pueblos.
Cómo te integres demasiado y le caigas bien a todo el mundo.
Entonces le vas a empezar a caer mal a muchos, sobre todo a los más tímidos/cerrados del lugar.
"Mira a este forastero que llega aquí y en 6 meses se cree el alcalde, que está en todo lado con todo el mundo"
En los pueblos siempre se critica todo.
TODO.


----------



## ardidas_esp (1 May 2022)

*Primeros dias:* Eres la novedad, la gente que pase te preguntara si compraste la casa,o eres el nieto o sobrino de alguien y viene a darle el pase. intentara adivinar el porque a base de preguntas indirectas y poco más, no te agobies, es normal y la novedad, pasa lo mismo en un ascensor muchas veces.
Pocos o ninguno te veran como una amenaza, te evaluan quien coño y porque termina ahi y cuales son tus perspectivas, te visitaran algunos, de forma "inocente" si tienes el porton abierto y te ven, se abierto, no des mucha información y cambia el tema a donde conseguir ciertas cosas, como donde y a quien comprar el carbon barato, quien vende la leña de encina de verdad mas seca y mas baratas, que dia pasa el medico y como es y esa clase de cosas, procura conseguir mas información de la que des.
*Primer mes: *se recrudece la ofensiva vecinal, te pondrán mini pruebas chorras algunos para saber de que pie cojeas, pueden parecer borderias pero al tiempo descubri que no lo son.

ejemplos: 
es mejor que no dejes el coche ahí chaval, ( enfrente de casa, misma acera ) si no al otro lado, es una plaza triangular queria que lo dejase, en la acera de enfrente, mismo lado distinta acera. pareceria una tocada de cojones, no lo metia porque el porton rozaba y costaba dios y ayuda moverlo.

traducción descubierta al tiempo: pasan camiones y cosechadoras ( muy pocos y pocos dias al año), cuando van al almacenista desde un lado del pueblo) apurando una curva, a una visita a los tres meses de estar un camion le revento con la defensa trasera una puerta al coche de un amigo por dejarlo donde dejaba el mio.

mas te vale que el perro no cague ahi : pequeño parque, pequenito caño de agua y con un trozo de cesped junto a un banco,

Traduccion descubierta al tiempo: Ahí juega Marisa con los nietos pequeños cuando vienen los hijos a verla y juegan y se tumban ahí, ella los vigila desde el banquito

y asi varias, si eres medio normal y no un sobrado las pasas sin problemas


----------



## ardidas_esp (1 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pronto vas a descubrir cómo son los pueblos.
> Cómo te integres demasiado y le caigas bien a todo el mundo.
> Entonces le vas a empezar a caer mal a muchos, sobre todo a los más tímidos/cerrados del lugar.
> "Mira a este forastero que llega aquí y en 6 meses se cree el alcalde, que está en todo lado con todo el mundo"
> ...



Exacto, tienes razon, hay que asumir que no le caerás bien a todo el mundo, pero hay que intentar que a quien no le caigas bien, no te pueda joder ni ser relevante, no es lo mismo caerle mal al tonto del pueblo, que a medio pueblo


----------



## SoloLeo (1 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te doy 2 años en el pueblucho ese.
> 
> Viendo como y lo que escribes, se puede intuir un poco tu personalidad, vamos que eres un poco inestable emocionalmente.
> 
> Si no has conseguido ser feliz en valencia o en león, difícil que lo seas en un pueblo de 120 habitantes, pero bueno, inténtalo a ver. Te vas a aburrir pronto, y más siendo joven. Si me dijeras que tienes 60 años, te lo compro. Con 30 o 40 tiene poco sentido vivir en una aldea, salvo que tengas el trabajo al lado.



Depende de muchos factores. Pero sí que creo que un pueblo es para criar niños (Mi caso). 
Ir solo, mmmm... En Aragón, por lo menos, la gente es de cuadrillas, y todo lo que esté fuera, casi como que no existe. No se como será el resto de pueblos de España, pero me sorprendería que fuera muy distinto.

En cualquier caso, un pueblo es rutina, tranquilidad y aire libre. Si es lo que le va, lo encontrará a paladas. No tiene porqué aburrirse si es de gustos sencillos y no le gusta el bullicio.


----------



## Sr. Breve (2 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo más interesante lo de las compañeras de piso ninfómanas.



La parte que veo más interesante es cuando estuvo viviendo y trabajando en Valencia sin duda, y en las fiestas con los langostas... menudo sinvergonzonerío debió conocer allí.... si es como en la costa del sol ya me puedo hacer una idea

Sé que el motivo del hilo no es ese, pero si el OP se puede animar a contarnos más vivencias de esa época se agradece

Ahhh, y por supuesto no olvide desarrollar la parte de las guarrillas compañeras de piso 

Agradecido


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Por cierto, todos esos autores vivieron en grandes megalópolis hasta el día de su muerte.
> 
> Yo creo que estás disfrazando algo muy claro. No puedes permitirte los precios tan altos de la ciudad (como tantos jóvenes hoy en día), y por eso te vas al pueblo.
> 
> Lo dicho, siendo urbanita de nacimiento y habiendo vivido siempre en ciudad, no te doy ni 2 años. Recogeré mi owned encantado si duras más.



Vivían en Roma pero en villas romanas. De todos modos, la Roma de Marco Aurelio tendría 1 millón de habitantes persona arriba o persona abajo. Que para su tiempo era una brutalidad, pero actualmente no sería tan "gran megalópolis".


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Tranquilidad señores se volverá a esa vida la emigración del campo a la ciudad fue por el auge de los combustibles fósiles y su fin será por su declive que ya está pasando



No que me llame para nada…


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es muy diferente nacer en un pueblo y mamarlo que decidir irse a un pueblo a tal edad.



De joven en un pueblo.. me parecía de muerte en vida ya mi ciudad y era de 100mil habitantes


----------



## ardidas_esp (2 May 2022)

*CONSEJOS:

NO ERES EL MAS LISTO NI EL MAS TONTO*

esa gente no tienes porque enseñarles nada ni aconsejar en nada si no te lo piden directamente, se mas humilde, la mayoria de ellos te pueden enterrar a billetes, si te los dan, asumelos o no, pero agradecelos ha dedicado tiempo a aconsejarte en algo por tu bien, si se acerca el invierno y te dicen que mejor poner el orinal bajo la cama , ya sabras porque, o cosas asi a cientos, 


*NO TOMES BANDO:
*Hay y habra movidas y odios familiares en cada pueblo, no sabes, no opinas, no lo viviste, jamas comentes nada de nadie del pueblo sea malo o incluso bueno, habla o cuenta historias de tus amigos de la capital, o de otras ciudades, te puedes convertir en lo que tanto criticais de los pueblos, lo mio no es una comuna hippie, hay historias de Capuleto y Montescos, divorcios chungos, herencias, y tierras, lo que llamais mover marcos en Galicia, jaranas por el agua de las fincas o los repartos de la ultima concentracion de tierras, ni te van ni te vienes ni sabes ni opinas, no te dedicas a eso.

*NO CAMBIES LO QUE LLEVA AÑOS:*
Que coincides con el rebaño volviendo al pueblo, espera, disfrutes, no te pegues a el, y son 300mts a 10 por hora, no pasa nada, peor es un atasco en la M30, que ese dia paso el pastor por la calle y la dejo llena mierda, jodete,son asi las cosas, y si, las campanas tocan a en punto, las medias y a las 12 campaneo de 30 segundos, aprende a disfrutar de esa melodia de las 12 por mucho que el perro aulle, y descubre la utilidad de las horas para saber cuando parar de currar o no. te vuelve una persona de metodos y rutinas sin querer.
Que fulanito tiene el coche parado en tu calle de salida, no pasa nada 5 mts marcha atras y a la siguiente, no serás tan gilipollas de hacer salir al vecino por no dar marcha atras y dedicar 10 segundos. el perderia mas si pitas y tocas los cojones.
que el campo de futbol esta descojonado, da igual, nadie juega y es ideal para que cague el perro o le tires el frisbee, has pagado 20 eur de ITP y pagas 80 de IBI al año, con esos gastos me parece increible que haya agua corriente incluso.
que la basura se lleva un dia si, un dia no, no pasa nada, da igual, siempre va medio vacio, 6 casas habitadas en una plaza de 10, eso si, no jodas y lo llenes tu solo un dia, porque has tirado restos de reforma o cosas, si tienes mucho, junta y llama al camion del punto limpio, van a tu puerta y te recojen todo.
No vas a convertir en la Moraleja un pueblin a base de quejas y denuncias, es probable que lo unico que consigas es ser amigo del dentista de la zona y pagar la comunion de su hija.

*SALUDA A TODO EL MUNDO QUE ALGUNA VEZ HABLO CONTIGO O AUNQUE NO:*
No solo por educación, un pequeño gesto cuando pasas con el coche, a lo lejos al tirar la basura, es poco trabajo y se agradece mucho y reduce malentendidos, te lo devolveran aunque ni sepas quienes son, no es un pueblo de paso de la nacional, es interior, quien esta ahi es por algo

*DEDICA 5 MIN A QUIEN TE HABLA DE CERCA O SE PARA:*
Mucha gente son ancianos viudos, abandonados por sus nietos, mujeres y hombres, posiblemente eres la unica persona que han visto ese dia, te contaran historias curiosas,aprenderas refranes y es agradable al menos para mi si eres asocial quedate en tu cuarto
tiene muchas ventajas
-Su hijo lo mismo es el guardia civil de la zona que te perdona una multa obvia por llevar el perro en el coche nuevo sin reja, te lleva hasta casa si te has mamado y esta en el control a la salida del pueblo grande ( no me paso pero si a un vecino con quien iba y flipe )
o es el albañil que te cobra un dia solo y te enseña a revocar o quitar gotelé de forma facil tu solo.
o la misma viejina te cosa un jersey que te vio roto en la axila, o sea el viejete que te llevo a casa el perro cuando de cachorro con 6 meses se fugó.
si caes mal, o eres asocial, veran al perro pasar y jodete y que el perro llegue hasta Santiago de compostela si quiere, le reviente el tren.
En carnavales te traeran orejuelas y semana santa te traeran torrijas caseras y asi mil cosas.

*AYUDA EN LO POSIBLE:*
que estas sacando al perro y ves a Joaquin bajo el tractor o a Florencio moviendo algo, pregunta si necesita algo, en un 90% son gilipolleces, bajar la manivela del remolque en lo que maniobra, sujetar algo del arado en lo que lo suelda o chorradas asi, igual tocan a tu puerta para ayudar a quitar unos portones de madera de 200 kgs y estas en mitad de una partida del Battlefield 1 en tu mapa favorito,de los pocos dias que juegas, tu sabrás que es mas importante hacer. pero lo mismo esas puertas te vienen de puta madre porque estan mejor que las de tu cuadra y te las regalan.
A la gente anciana que hay, mayoria, deja caer que vas mucho al pueblo grande y ala capital, que si necesitan algo te lo pidan solo es añadir una cosa o dos a tu compra y le salvas la semana a la señora, cuando la pidas la devolveran


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Vivían en Roma pero en villas romanas. De todos modos, la Roma de Marco Aurelio tendría 1 millón de habitantes persona arriba o persona abajo. Que para su tiempo era una brutalidad, pero actualmente no sería tan "gran megalópolis".



Hubo que esperar casi 2000 años para que no me acuerdo si paris o Londres la superaran 

en su apogeo tenía me parece que 4 veces la población de la segunda ciudad

sería como si hoy en día hubiese una ciudad de 120 millones


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hubo que esperar casi 2000 años para que no me acuerdo si paris o Londres la superaran
> 
> en su apogeo tenía me parece que 4 veces la población de la segunda ciudad
> 
> *sería como si hoy en día hubiese una ciudad de 120 millones*




Que horror.


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Que horror.



Bueno, depende de en cuánto sitio y en qué condiciones 

las villas de roma o de la zona de Nápoles ya te digo yo que gustarían hoy en día a los más ricos, comodidades a parte


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (2 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Bueno, depende de en cuánto sitio y en qué condiciones
> 
> las villas de roma o de la zona de Nápoles ya te digo yo que gustarían hoy en día a los más ricos, comodidades a parte



Me refería a vivir en una ciudad con 120 millones de personas jajaja.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Moromierda cuántos años lleva usted por estos lares? sería de los primeros califas por aquí.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> La casa que busqueis:
> *UBICACIÓN: *Ahi es obvio que va por gustos y necesidades, claro que me gustaria una en Riaño paisaje y montaña inigualable o aun mas perdidos en la montaña, pero, todo a ultradesmano, inviernos aun mas duros y puede que aislados en nieve, la unica fibra que ven es en los cereales del desayuno y trabajos queda lejos.
> en mi caso, pueblo anodino pequeño a 500 mts de la nacional mas importante de la provincia, cerca de pueblos grandes con todo ( varios bancos, varios super, par de institutos por si acaso se me olvida sacarla y a 15 y 30 min de ciudad secundaria y capital, y varios poligonos industriales cerca, no obstante en trabajo secundario lo hago en casa y desde casa tambien otros terceros ingresos
> *Vivible lo primero: *Da igual que sea paco, o ultrapaco, ya la arreglareis poco a poco, te ahorras alquiler, la pruebas y decides si darle el pase o inviertir en ella si te gusta la casa, el pueblo y la gente, si no corres el riesgo de tirar el dinero
> ...



Uff que gozada leerte.

El otro día estuve EN UNA RUINA que ha comprado un colega y ha hecho TODO LO CONTRARIO A LO QUE DICES.
Sólo para entrar a vivir igual le suponen 50k y encima pretende contratar todo.
Jardín impracticable de alto (es la subida a una loma con una pendiente bestial, peligrosa de subir y llena de mierda) sin baño operativo (,está destruido), los desagües no tragan, sin agua, sin luz dada de alta y con toda la instalación reventada, problemas en tejado (y son tres pisos de altura aprox.)...
Eso sí. La cocina de leña que bien va


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Moromierda cuántos años lleva usted por estos lares? sería de los primeros califas por aquí.



Yo ha nasedo culonea aspañola, amego. E famelea mea tanéa védeoclub asé ca yo ha tenedo ca vir tudas tudas a penécolas e sareas aspañolas.

Crúnecas da one poblo, curro jamínes e virano asól gostaban mocho a me.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo ha nasedo culonea aspañola, amego. E famelea mea tanéa védeoclub asé ca yo ha tenedo ca vir tudas tudas a penécolas e sareas aspañolas.
> 
> Crúnecas da one poblo, curro jamínes e virano asól gostaban mocho a me.


----------



## ardidas_esp (2 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> La parte que veo más interesante es cuando estuvo viviendo y trabajando en Valencia sin duda, y en las fiestas con los langostas... menudo sinvergonzonerío debió conocer allí.... si es como en la costa del sol ya me puedo hacer una idea
> 
> Sé que el motivo del hilo no es ese, pero si el OP se puede animar a contarnos más vivencias de esa época se agradece
> 
> ...



3 estudiantes de bellas artes, 5 años menores que yo, Plaza de los cedros, botellodromo por excelencia

Sujeto numero 1:
Madrileña adicta al MDMA, la mas guapa y pivon de las 3, novio en Madrid que pareceria el logo de Jaggameister, escort ocasional "para sus cosas" realmente la mas lista de las 3 pese a todo, transfondo filosofico, curioso pero Nihilista, en el fondo la que mejor me caia sin duda, mimosa o agresiva según el dia, ciclotimia pura y dura, pero si sabias cuando acercarte era rozar el cielo aparecia y aparecia semana si, semana no acrobatica y sabia perfectamente como hacer que durases horas cortando en el momento justo, o reventarte hasta dejartelos comos garbanzos pedrosillanos en 5 min, anda por Suiza, de " au pair al inicio"

Sujeto Numero 2: Chica de interior de valencia, quien dice Alzira dice Liria, Gotica depresiva de audiovisuales, jodidamente tetrica o dulce-cuki segun el dia tambien, gracias a ella descubrí el grupo Little Big un finde solos y muchas mas cosas, ni fu ni fa en la cama, demasiado experimental, 
¿ puedo cortarte el pecho con una cuchilla y lamer tu sangre ? mierdas asi, que dan bajon de cojones
Ha terminado de guia turistica en ruinas cutres de la zona

Sujeto numero 3: Lesbianorra camionera amiga de la infancia de numero 2 y las primeras del piso, camisa leñador, ligero sobrepeso, guapina si fueran 30 kgs menos, pareja de años cada poco en el piso, otra neurotica, a ostias cada poco, eso si, gemidos en estereo que me la ponian como la pata de un perro muerto, infiel ocasional, intente "sumar algo interesante esa noche" si la ocasional era muy pasable, nunca hubo suerte, una pena, Lesbiana militante, pollas ni de goma, la mas limpia de todas y que cumplia los horarios ni puta idea de donde acabo

Fiestas con gente rara de cojones, y el suelo del salon crujia al pisar pastillas que se les caian hace gracia, no cada fin de semana, una noche que tenia que dormir y al dia siguiente madrugaba,amigos de una de ellas me estubieron jodiendo con mi propia play4 jugando a todo volumen, un par de advertencias que se la sudadoron, sali encabronado y lance monopatin y mochila de uno de ellos por la ventana, amenazas de varios y uno quedo sangrando por la nariz de un cañonazo recto a los dientes, mala idea tubo de levantarse tan rapido. de las pocas veces que he perdido los nervios
esos mesecillos se resumen en:
-Baño ocupado siempre y tener que desayunar y mear en el bar de abajo nada mas levantarse
-Tappers que cultivan penicilina de tanto moho de lo olvidadas que eran
-Lloros y tragedias cada dia por chorradas de ellas
-Fiestas curiosas con actividades raras, pero me gustaba estar, un dia les dio por frotarse las cabezas cual gatos entre todos, yo feliz con varias tias y a uno que se acerco, una mirada seca y decir "mala idea" 

No me arrepiento pero sali huyendo a
-piso con chica estudiante 4º de medicina muy amiga a dia de hoy,responsable y "mami" del resto, mujer admirable anda en otra comunidad sin plaza y tal, pero ha venido a verme o he ido varias veces este año
-uno en ultimo curso de carrera jodida de ciencias, pijo como el solo, buen chaval, buenas palabras y culto, demasiado ultrarefinado pero guay, muy guay, ( Heredara empresa industrial del padre, hijo unico )
-Un Gay, muy carrera de sociales, sabia de historia y charlas interesantes, persona muy sensible a su forma, pero alegre y se apuntaba a todo, el mas descuidadin pero muy buena persona
con estos ultimos mantengo trato como poco mensual. hemos quedado en Madrid o han venido o he ido a Valencia


----------



## Harold Papanander (2 May 2022)

Un pueblo de 120 habitantes es el infierno en vida, muy pronto lo irás descubriendo.


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


>




Tú rie piro yo ha llorado mocho a tarde que moreó chaquetete...


----------



## ardidas_esp (2 May 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Uff que gozada leerte.
> 
> El otro día estuve EN UNA RUINA que ha comprado un colega y ha hecho TODO LO CONTRARIO A LO QUE DICES.
> Sólo para entrar a vivir igual le suponen 50k y encima pretende contratar todo.
> ...



Mucho mas barato y menos movidas en años y menos parcheos, tirar y levantar que arreglar, que la de el pase o lo que sea, sera tangado inhumanamente con,,,, 
hay que poner pilotes, mi primo el de la excavadora te aterraza esta parte, eso huele mal ahora, pero en cuando llueva se limpia el colector, y luego huele mal de por vida, tuberias de plomo antiguas, cableado monohilo rigido forrado de tela ultrapeligroso y asi mil cosas, puede ser un suicidio financiero y gastar mas si es vivienda secundaria en una casa que nunca estara agusto, y con esa pasta podria veranear toda su vida un mes en cada parte del mundo cada año, sin conocer el que y porque y solo con lo que dices, que tire todo a la mierda, se busque constructora familiar con años, y algo de fama y le levante una en un par de años a su justo, con paredes escuadradas y esas cosas, eso que dices, puede ser como meterle pasta a un ford fiesta 1.1 del 87 con 400.000 km
Puede ser vieja pero si en su dia fue buena casa o demas, merece la pena, algo asi como meter pasta a un Honda NSX abandonado. pero tiene pinta del erros que cometen muchos
si es mucha pendiente mucha, solo compensa si es parcela barata pequeña y levantas de a abajo a arriba ocupando todo o el resto es inutil, si tiras una pelota ni el perro te la trae y para que jueguen los niños, o son Hillary y Tenzing he visto parcelas pequeñas en mucha cuesta que levantan cosas bonitas con escaleras de servicio a planta ajardinadas a los lados que molan la ostia, pero no se.


----------



## Zbigniew (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Tú rie piro yo ha llorado mocho a tarde que moreó chaquetete...



Moreo. Brutalllll gracias moro por las risotadas. Chiquetete cantaba muy bien amego


----------



## Vorsicht (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo ha nasedo culonea aspañola, amego. E famelea mea tanéa védeoclub asé ca yo ha tenedo ca vir tudas tudas a penécolas e sareas aspañolas.
> 
> Crúnecas da one poblo, curro jamínes e virano asól gostaban mocho a me.



Ajodeputa!!! Que risa!


----------



## Linterna Pirata (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Mucho mas barato y menos movidas en años y menos parcheos, tirar y levantar que arreglar, que la de el pase o lo que sea, sera tangado inhumanamente con,,,,
> hay que poner pilotes, mi primo el de la excavadora te aterraza esta parte, eso huele mal ahora, pero en cuando llueva se limpia el colector, y luego huele mal de por vida, tuberias de plomo antiguas, cableado monohilo rigido forrado de tela ultrapeligroso y asi mil cosas, puede ser un suicidio financiero y gastar mas si es vivienda secundaria en una casa que nunca estara agusto, y con esa pasta podria veranear toda su vida un mes en cada parte del mundo cada año, sin conocer el que y porque y solo con lo que dices, que tire todo a la mierda, se busque constructora familiar con años, y algo de fama y le levante una en un par de años a su justo, con paredes escuadradas y esas cosas, eso que dices, puede ser como meterle pasta a un ford fiesta 1.1 del 87 con 400.000 km
> Puede ser vieja pero si en su dia fue buena casa o demas, merece la pena, algo asi como meter pasta a un Honda NSX abandonado. pero tiene pinta del erros que cometen muchos
> si es mucha pendiente mucha, solo compensa si es parcela barata pequeña y levantas de a abajo a arriba ocupando todo o el resto es inutil, si tiras una pelota ni el perro te la trae y para que jueguen los niños, o son Hillary y Tenzing he visto parcelas pequeñas en mucha cuesta que levantan cosas bonitas con escaleras de servicio a planta ajardinadas a los lados que molan la ostia, pero no se.



Gracias.
No me atrevo a decirselo todavía pero tú consejo sería lo mejor 
Lo de la parcela no es que no le coja la pelota el perro, es que si te tropiezas con una raíz o piedra de las muchas que hay es posible que caigas rodando 20 metros hasta el muro de la casa.

A ver si un día puedo animarme yo con algo más sensato!


----------



## Vorsicht (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> 3 estudiantes de bellas artes, 5 años menores que yo, Plaza de los cedros, botellodromo por excelencia
> 
> Sujeto numero 1:
> Madrileña adicta al MDMA, la mas guapa y pivon de las 3, novio en Madrid que pareceria el logo de Jaggameister, escort ocasional "para sus cosas" realmente la mas lista de las 3 pese a todo, transfondo filosofico, curioso pero Nihilista, en el fondo la que mejor me caia sin duda, mimosa o agresiva según el dia, ciclotimia pura y dura, pero si sabias cuando acercarte era rozar el cielo aparecia y aparecia semana si, semana no acrobatica y sabia perfectamente como hacer que durases horas cortando en el momento justo, o reventarte hasta dejartelos comos garbanzos pedrosillanos en 5 min, anda por Suiza, de " au pair al inicio"
> ...



Supongo que todas descubrieron por qué te llamaban Paco de Lucía... o el mote te lo puso alguna de ellas?


----------



## castolo (2 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Soy de pueblo y conozco varios entornos así pequeños. La tendencia natural de todo eso de "somos una bonita comunidad que nos ayudamos", "hacemos cosas juntos", "no como en la ciudad que no conocía ni a los del rellano", etc. es desembocar en un cúmulo de enemistades. Al principio todo muy bonito pero al cabo de 20 años cada vecino no se hablará con la mitad de los otros vecinos, no habiendo bandos sino una combinación de odios.
> 
> En los pueblos cualquier cosa que se vea distinta a lo que se lleva oyendo que ha sido normal desde el principio de los tiempos, automáticamente se le pone una cruz. Puede ser un pequeño gesto de no decir tal frase a la virgen en las fiestas, o un comentario sobre algún plato que cocinó alguien, o no ejecutar ortodoxamente la parafernalia relativa a algún evento del tipo entierros, bodas, bautizos, etc., o lo que haces en tu tiempo libre (te pueden coger asco por cosas veredes como pasear en bici).Vas a acabar mal y no tiene remedio, por lo menos disfruta del pueblo mientras.



Buenísimo. Te prometo que me estoy despollando vivo. Imposible clavarlo más. Me ha traido ciertos recuerdos tu comentario.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (2 May 2022)

Saludos paisano.
Yo quiero hacer lo mismo que tu, pero en otras tierras, sur de Francia o de Portugal, no se si me arrepentiré, creo que no echare de menos a cazurros y maragatos.
Un consejo si me lo permites es que las reformas las trates de hacer tu, no es difícil mientras no te metas en palabras mayores (pilares, muros maestros... ) y te vas a ahorrar mucha pasta, si no tienes la casa ya hecha, claro.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (2 May 2022)

Pues en el pueblo tienes ventajas e inconvenientes igual que la ciudad. Es cuestión de gustos prioridades no es mejor uno que otro la verdad.


----------



## rondo (2 May 2022)

Yo tuve la suerte de largarme de Barcelona un mes antes que ganará la cerda de la Colau y largarme a un pueblo del sur


----------



## XRL (2 May 2022)

un pueblo donde te sabes el careto de todos vs una ciudad donde bajas por cualquier barrio y siempre ves caretos nuevos y distintos,además que nadie te conoce

me quedo con la ciudad


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Moreo. Brutalllll gracias moro por las risotadas. Chiquetete cantaba muy bien amego





Vorsicht dijo:


> Ajodeputa!!! Que risa!


----------



## Vorsicht (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



Eran rogos todos!!!!


----------



## notengodeudas (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo ha nasedo culonea aspañola, amego. E famelea mea tanéa védeoclub asé ca yo ha tenedo ca vir tudas tudas a penécolas e sareas aspañolas.
> 
> Crúnecas da one poblo, curro jamínes e virano asól gostaban mocho a me.



Y Cabras y barro
Digoooo, Cañas y barro


----------



## notengodeudas (2 May 2022)

Pueblo pequeño, infierno grande


----------



## moromierda (2 May 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y Cabras y barro
> Digoooo, Cañas y barro



isa yo ha vesto piro no ha gostado a me, amego.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> Intro:
> *No he vivido jamas antes en un pueblo*





Hasta ahí pude leer.


----------



## BudSpencer (2 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Tranquilidad señores se volverá a esa vida la emigración del campo a la ciudad fue por el auge de los combustibles fósiles y su fin será por su declive que ya está pasando



Poco has vivido en el campo, más bien no tienes ni idea. Se gasta mucha más energía en el campo. Allá necesitas el coche para todo y si tu actividad laboral es agrícola necesitarás mucho combustible para la maquinaria. Calentar una casa en el campo es bastante más caro, salvo que quemes madera.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 May 2022)

XRL dijo:


> un pueblo donde te sabes el careto de todos vs una ciudad donde bajas por cualquier barrio y siempre ves caretos nuevos y distintos,además que nadie te conoce
> 
> me quedo con la ciudad



Yo vivo en pueblo, tengo todo cerca.

Hay una cosa curiosa: los que tienen tiendas de alimentación parece que son todos muy amigos y hasta tienen los mismos proveedores. Es cierto. Dicho esto, están pendientes de con qué frecuencia vas a su establecimiento, si llevas las bolsas de los otros, etc. Y, algunos te siguen tratando igual de bien, vayas una vez a la semana o una al mes. Otros, en cambio, no son capaces de ocultar su desprecio cuando ven que ya no les compras tanto porque la competencia te trata mejor. Al final, pierden completamente al cliente.


----------



## burbucoches (2 May 2022)

La Sagra mola


----------



## Fra Diavolo (2 May 2022)

El paraíso es vivir en una casa en el campo, cerca de un pueblo que esté bien comunicado y con todos los servicios. 
Un buen amigo tiene la vivienda a unos 300m del pueblo: 1 hectárea. Ha ido comprado tierras ahora que no valen nada. En una zona donde es complicado que roben.

Estás ahí, sin nadie al lado, todo el sitio del mundo para aparcar. Y si te confinan te la suda. Como si quieres montarte una fiesta y poner música.


----------



## Vercingetorix (2 May 2022)

Lo que tiene la vida en un pueblo es que te obliga a ser más tolerante y aprender a convivir.

En una ciudad ni te enteras de lo que hace tu vecino o, como mucho, te parece que lo que hace es de gilipollas.

En el pueblo tu vecino es una persona con la que tienes contacto cotidiano y de la que conoces (casi) toda su idiosincrasia personal y familiar. Y cuando hace algo que te puede molestar, sabes porqué motivo lo hace o, como mucho, lo ves como una rareza o una manía y le quitas importancia.

Y eres más consciente de las cosas que tu también haces que pudieran molestar a tus vecinos, y que nadie te dice nada por el mismo motivo. 

Porque al fin y al cabo en un pueblo los vecinos tienen mucho contacto y eso hace que la relación sea más fluida que en la ciudad.

Luego siempre esta el típico imbecil o tocapelotas, pero es que ese siempre va a ser imbecil, en un pueblo o en una ciudad. La ventaja del pueblo es que todo el mundo lo conoce y se solidariza con quien sufre al imbecil esa temporada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te doy 2 años en el pueblucho ese.
> 
> Viendo como y lo que escribes, se puede intuir un poco tu personalidad, vamos que eres un poco inestable emocionalmente.
> 
> Si no has conseguido ser feliz en valencia o en león, difícil que lo seas en un pueblo de 120 habitantes, pero bueno, inténtalo a ver. Te vas a aburrir pronto, y más siendo joven. Si me dijeras que tienes 60 años, te lo compro. Con 30 o 40 tiene poco sentido vivir en una aldea, salvo que tengas el trabajo al lado.




"*Aún estando en un bosque vacío él encuentra disfrute porque no desea nada*". (Budha).

Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia. Debes llegar al estado de no-mente, esa vaciedad positiva, libre, espaciosa, ilimitada. Si llegas a ella, disfrutarás. Vaciar tu mente es equivalente a ir vaciando una habitación: mientras más muebles saques, más espaciosa te parecerá.

_Lo único que destruye tu capacidad natural de _*disfrutar *_es tu mente deseosa. _*La mente deseosa*_ te convierte en un mendigo. Una vez hayas abandonado todos los deseos, eres un emperador. La _*alegría *_es el estado natural de tu ser.

Únicamente no te dejes llevar por _*deseo *_alguno y fíjate; cuando no tienes deseos, no existe pasado ni futuro; cuando no tienes _*deseos*_, estás totalmente contento en el _*aquí-ahora*_.

Y estar contento _*aquí-ahora es gozar*_.

Y cuando una persona así se mueve, donde quiera que vaya, lleva esta atmósfera consigo. Para un _*buda *_todo el año es primavera.
_
*VIVE EL MOMENTO PRESENTE CON PLENITUD
TEN POSESIONES PERO NO PERMITAS QUE NADA TE POSEA*


----------



## vanderwilde (2 May 2022)

Me ha hecho gracia lo de la moto, jajaja. Mi hermano quería una y no lo dejó la mujer.

Llevo 45 años viviendo en pueblo, y yo no me iría a una ciudad a no ser que fuese con el bote de euromillones.

Qué? Esta gente no sabe lo que es coger esto y foguearse por los cerrancos sin que nadie te diga nada. Tengo ahora mismo el campo a 200 metros, y ni se ven rambitos ni GC, y si te ven, como si no te hubiesen visto. Me está tentando, pero no una Cappra, sería destrozar una clásica.

Hace unos años se me fue una Kawasaki KDX 200... me cago en mi nación. Tengo tres, pero ninguna vale para cumplir la función de esta.

Qué cosa más bonita, coño.


----------



## Klapaucius (2 May 2022)

Haz un resumen


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (2 May 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Lo que tiene la vida en un pueblo es que te obliga a ser más tolerante y aprender a convivir.
> 
> En una ciudad ni te enteras de lo que hace tu vecino o, como mucho, te parece que lo que hace es de gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Estáis confundiendo conceptos como vivir en un pueblo paco de mierda vs. vivir en el campo. 

Si vives en el campo perfectamente puedes prescindir del contacto social con la masa, ya que puedes usar el coche para ir a la ciudad y abastecerte.

Los barrios de extrarradio de las grandes cuidades son el mismo concepto que el pueblo: pequeño comercio, contacto social y lo que los rojos llaman "vida de barrio", que no es otra cosa que la vida de pueblo pero multiplicada en personas y hacinamiento.

En las urbanizaciones cerradas a 40 minutos de la gran ciudad se lleva una vida más cercana al campo que a la ciudad, ya que lo que se busca es privacidad y estar alejado de la sociedad.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 May 2022)

Ojo, no confundir la vida de un barrio de ciudad o de una urbanización cerrada a la vida de un pueblo.
En un pueblo hay cosas únicas como rencores entre familias que duran varias generaciones.
Apodos, motes, favores.
Una mala mirada, no saludar a alguien, no darle conversación porque tienes prisa, puede derivar en qué te pillen tirria sin más.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 May 2022)

*Carta de un amigo sobre la sociedad rural popular tradicional: “Un modo de vivir, de pensar, de sentir, de ser”*

Lecturas recomendadas y relacionadas con el asunto:

*La agroecología y sus criterios

El conservacionismo contra la ruralidad, los pastores y los indígenas

La ruralidad y el ecologismo de Estado

Repico las campanas, llamando al combate

A muerte contra el campo. Conservacionismo, funcionariado y animalismo

En defensa del pastoreo, los bosques y la libertad. El pastoreo no es especista, el animalismo sí*
*EL ECOLOGISMO, SU MALDAD Y NUESTRO EXTERMINIO*

*El pastoreo bajo los árboles. Las cabras, los bosques, el Estado y el desierto*


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 May 2022)

Lo que digo siempre: el comunitarismo no tiene por qué ser siempre y en todo bueno. Los pueblos son comunitaristas, ¿ventajas? muchas si sabes aprovecharlas; ¿putadas? aseguradas, depende cómo te las tomes serán una tontería o escalarán a problemas serios. Depende mucho de la personalidad, valores y expectativas de cada cual.


----------



## StolenInnocence (2 May 2022)

Si no te importa que la gente sepa o quiera saber tu vida y milagros, si no te importa que la gente opine y se meta en lo que haces o dejas de hacer, si no te importa que hablen de ti a tus espaldas o incluso en tu propia cara para criticarte por paridas, si no te importa que el del gas pase una vez al mes, si no te importa que si enfermas debas irte a cien kilómetros, si no te importa pagar casi todo al doble de precio que en la ciudad, si no te importa que para cualquier papeleo debas irte a tomar por culo, si no te importa que nadie sepa arreglarte la caldera, si no te importa todo eso, entonces si, un pueblito es el paraíso.


----------



## Padre_Karras (2 May 2022)

Otro que confirma que las estudiantes de Bellas Artes son las más putillas. Una verdad como un templo.


----------



## lucky starr (2 May 2022)

Yo conozco un poco esa zona, en la provincia de Palencia pero frontera con Leon. Eso es la muerte en vida, gente analfabeta y vieja, pueblos abandonados o semi abandonados, rivalidades y odios enfermizos entre vecinos...

Para ir 10 días en verano con niños pequeños tiene un pase, pero para vivir allí... yo no lo podría soportar. También es cierto que yo soy de costa y mi caracter es diferente a la gente de interior.

Mucha suerte, te doy 2 años.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Soy de pueblo y conozco varios entornos así pequeños. La tendencia natural de todo eso de "somos una bonita comunidad que nos ayudamos", "hacemos cosas juntos", "no como en la ciudad que no conocía ni a los del rellano", etc. es desembocar en un cúmulo de enemistades. Al principio todo muy bonito pero al cabo de 20 años cada vecino no se hablará con la mitad de los otros vecinos, no habiendo bandos sino una combinación de odios.
> 
> En los pueblos cualquier cosa que se vea distinta a lo que se lleva oyendo que ha sido normal desde el principio de los tiempos, automáticamente se le pone una cruz. Puede ser un pequeño gesto de no decir tal frase a la virgen en las fiestas, o un comentario sobre algún plato que cocinó alguien, o no ejecutar ortodoxamente la parafernalia relativa a algún evento del tipo entierros, bodas, bautizos, etc., o lo que haces en tu tiempo libre (te pueden coger asco por cosas veredes como pasear en bici).Vas a acabar mal y no tiene remedio, por lo menos disfruta del pueblo mientras.



Correcto. La gente, en general, tiene idealizados los pueblos. 

Yo estuve veraneando durante años en uno de unos 300 habitantes y allí había odios profundos que se iban heredando de padres a hijos.

La gente suele ser la misma en todos los lugares. El que es un cabron lo es en una urbe o un pueblo.


----------



## rsaca (2 May 2022)

Hasta la pandemia vivia en Madrid. Ahora vivo en un pueblo a las afueras de la Coruña. A lo que indica el OP añado tener mar cerca y riachuelo en la zona sur de la finca.

De verdad que no hay color. Las grandes ciudades son la muerte en vida. Horas y horas desquiciado en el transporte/atascos. Y creo que con los tiempos que vienen cada vez se hara más necesario alejarse de las ciudades.


----------



## StolenInnocence (2 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Exacto, en un pueblo, una mala mirada, decir una frase y que al otro no le guste, una habladuría, cualquier chorrada puede derivar en una enemistad de por vida.
> 
> Y es tipo de cosas solo las sabe el que ha nacido y vivido mucho en un pueblo.



Y que cojas un palo del suelo,que a ver porque lo cogiste y que para que lo quieres,
Y que dónde vas,y de dónde vienes.
Una puta mierda.
En tu portal también hay gentuza asi,pero si te la cruzas.y en cuanto te alejas dos calles se acabó el problema


----------



## Vorsicht (2 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> "*Aún estando en un bosque vacío él encuentra disfrute porque no desea nada*". (Budha).
> 
> Debes perseguir la libertad, ese estado de conciencia libre de todo deseo, no encadenado a ningún deseo, no presa de ninguna avaricia. Debes llegar al estado de no-mente, esa vaciedad positiva, libre, espaciosa, ilimitada. Si llegas a ella, disfrutarás. Vaciar tu mente es equivalente a ir vaciando una habitación: mientras más muebles saques, más espaciosa te parecerá.
> 
> ...



Dé dónde has sacado esto, maestro? Es brutal!


----------



## frankie83 (2 May 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Dé dónde has sacado esto, maestro? Es brutal!



Buddha, jesus y muchos otros pensadores dicen lo mismo, conócete a ti mismo (Sócrate), nosce te ipsum en latín, y vive el Aqui y ahora (nisargadatta, Krishnamurti, etc)


----------



## lucky starr (2 May 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Hasta la pandemia vivia en Madrid. Ahora vivo en un pueblo a las afueras de la Coruña. A lo que indica el OP añado tener mar cerca y riachuelo en la zona sur de la finca.
> 
> De verdad que no hay color. Las grandes ciudades son la muerte en vida. Horas y horas desquiciado en el transporte/atascos. Y creo que con los tiempos que vienen cada vez se hara más necesario alejarse de las ciudades.



Pero tu vives en un sitio civilizado. "A las afueras de Coruña" ¿Tu sabes como son los pueblos de Leon? 

Si Leon capital ya es un pueblo, imagínate el resto...


----------



## ElMatareyes (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> El que mas me marco de muchos* ( hombre de 63 con metastasis,) rico de cojones,* de yate atracado en la marina y de los que según entras a la derecha ( los grandes de verdad )
> dando la ultima calada a una vida de trabajo,* con hijos que apenas le llamaban "por estar fuera y tener su vida" *hijos de puta, gracias a el estais en USA y en Alemania de medicos con clinica privada, ni os conocí, pero teneis un sitio en el infierno, la mujer despues de 30 años casados se divorcio " le queria demasiado para verle apagarse, le habian dado entre 3 y 6 meses de vida ( el tio duró 4 mas que se comió practicamente solo )
> me dijo en una cena (* yo era muerto de hambre, ahora más *) agencia de eventos y chico servicial para todo, y atender quejas, ideas y revisar plannings pero ahi estaba en esos saraos, semis y finales de champions, la ultima en el Calderón donde me dio pena que perdiera el Atletico, el futbol me la pela, pero coño, que era de los ultimos partidos ahí y se lo merecian. al lio, me dijo:
> estate atento y espero que no cometas mi error.
> *JAMAS TE PIERDAS LA INFANCIA DE UN HIJO NI LA VEJEZ DE UN PADRE*.



Veamos, el tipo ese seguramente se merezca morir solo como una cucaracha, no se acumulan grandes fortunas siendo buena persona : D
Y mas lo ha demostrado que si esta FORRADO no te hubiera echado un cable monetariamente/influencias ya que eras un muerto de hambre, en vez de darte la chapa con "que malos son mis hijos" y consejos DE MIERDA que valen CERO en la vida real.
Se ira a la tumba con sus millones y mirando cada tanto el estado de cuenta con ojos avidos en el monitor de su pc, mientras tose y se encoge de dolor ante la inminente muerte.
QUE SE JODA!


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo más interesante lo de las compañeras de piso ninfómanas.



Lo mejor del tocho, politoxicomanas y artistas !!!.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 May 2022)

Lo mejor es vivir en un pueblo como el mío.

700 habitantes.

A 6km de una ciudad de 50000 habitantes.

Un hospital a 3,5 km de casa.

Autovía a 3km de casa.

A 9km de la playa


----------



## Burbujarras (2 May 2022)

Me he leído el párrafo del biego scrooge al que "misteriosamente" se le desaparece la familia, y me descojonado un rato. Buen hijoputa habrá sido en la casa, ahora se arrepiente.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Alejandría fue millonaria antes que Roma, y antes que Londres lo fueron diversas ciudades orientales y también, notoriamente, Bagdad.



En la antiguedad solo Roma llego al millon, en España la Cordoba califal rozo los 500.000.


----------



## Dreyfus (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> He sido feliz y me he sabido adaptar en cada ambiente, pero jamás llegue a este nivel, respecto a estabilidad emocional, bueno, todos estamos tocados del ala en mayor o menor medida, pero si a los 14 tu padre te mete en vena, la escuela estoica, y has leido y releido a Marco Aurelio, Séneca o Zenon. Hace que palabras como las suyas, aunque le agradezco que aporte y participe, no las tenga muy en cuenta con todo el respeto



Claro. Tu “bakgraoun” filosófico es ese, tipos que defienden el aislamiento y la no-intervención. Pero no todo el mundo es así. Algunos son más de “Nitche” (si eres ateo) o de Loyola (si religioso), y esos ven el mundo rural como una cárcel que no les permite realizar sus potencialidades humanas.

Por eso en edades jóvenes la gente prefiere la ciudad y en edades maduras, el campo. Pero a mí un joven que prefiere lo rural o un viejo que prefiere lo urbano, ambos me parecen anomalías.


----------



## golden graham (2 May 2022)

La gente de los pueblo pequeños son lo peor, los que valian algo ya se largaron hace decadas.
Envidiosos, desconfiados, con tendencia al abuso de alcohol y drogas, metome en todo. Ademas como se aburren porque su vida es un coñazo terminan haciendo una montaña de cualquier chorrada. Se pueden tirar años sin hablarse porque uno no paga 10 euros en una comida o tener 45 años y seguir recordando que uno se lio en las fiestas con no se que tia cuando tenian 17. En fin no se me ocurre nada peor que vivir en un pueblo de esos de 200 habitantes y llevandote con la gente


----------



## ElMatareyes (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> *Primeros dias:* Eres la novedad, la gente que pase te preguntara si compraste la casa,o eres el nieto o sobrino de alguien y viene a darle el pase. intentara adivinar el porque a base de preguntas indirectas y poco más, no te agobies, es normal y la novedad, pasa lo mismo en un ascensor muchas veces.
> Pocos o ninguno te veran como una amenaza, te evaluan quien coño y porque termina ahi y cuales son tus perspectivas, te visitaran algunos, de forma "inocente" si tienes el porton abierto y te ven, se abierto, no des mucha información y cambia el tema a donde conseguir ciertas cosas, como donde y a quien comprar el carbon barato, quien vende la leña de encina de verdad mas seca y mas baratas, que dia pasa el medico y como es y esa clase de cosas, procura conseguir mas información de la que des.
> *Primer mes: *se recrudece la ofensiva vecinal, te pondrán mini pruebas chorras algunos para saber de que pie cojeas, pueden parecer borderias pero al tiempo descubri que no lo son.
> 
> ...



A mi que cojones me tiene que hacer prueba ninguna un paleto/paleta de pueblo.
Mi perro caga donde quiere, mientras yo recoja su mierda en la bolsa, aparco donde me sale de los huevos, ya si eso el seguro de la cosechadora me paga coche nuevo.
Muchos miramientos con esta peña. Por cierto, no parecen, SON BORDERIAS.


----------



## ApartapeloS (2 May 2022)

Los pueblos envilecen, empobrecen y embrutecen


----------



## germano89 (2 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Soy de pueblo y conozco varios entornos así pequeños. La tendencia natural de todo eso de "somos una bonita comunidad que nos ayudamos", "hacemos cosas juntos", "no como en la ciudad que no conocía ni a los del rellano", etc. es desembocar en un cúmulo de enemistades. Al principio todo muy bonito pero al cabo de 20 años cada vecino no se hablará con la mitad de los otros vecinos, no habiendo bandos sino una combinación de odios.
> 
> En los pueblos cualquier cosa que se vea distinta a lo que se lleva oyendo que ha sido normal desde el principio de los tiempos, automáticamente se le pone una cruz. Puede ser un pequeño gesto de no decir tal frase a la virgen en las fiestas, o un comentario sobre algún plato que cocinó alguien, o no ejecutar ortodoxamente la parafernalia relativa a algún evento del tipo entierros, bodas, bautizos, etc., o lo que haces en tu tiempo libre (te pueden coger asco por cosas veredes como pasear en bici).Vas a acabar mal y no tiene remedio, por lo menos disfruta del pueblo mientras.



Este sabe de que va el tema


----------



## Guillotin (2 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


>



¡Que Grande Chanquete!.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la antiguedad solo Roma llego al millon, en España la Cordoba califal rozo los 500.000.



En realidad Cördoba no pasó de 100 mil con mucha suerte, y en Roma es físicamente imposible que hubiera más de 330.000 personas, porque literalmente no cabían, contando insulae.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En realidad Cördoba no pasó de 100 mil con mucha suerte, y en Roma es físicamente imposible que hubiera más de 330.000 personas.



Hace 30 años se estudiaba que la Cordoba califal tenia un millon de habitantes, hoy en dia los historiadores dicen que 500.000...

PD- Donde no estoy de acuerdo es con los 400.000 de Cartago, ni cuando se refugiaron todos los cartagineses de la region en la IGP, ni cuando la arrasaron los romanos en la IIIGP.


----------



## Guillotin (2 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> La gente de los pueblo pequeños son lo peor, los que valian algo ya se largaron hace decadas.
> Envidiosos, desconfiados, con tendencia al abuso de alcohol y drogas, metome en todo.* Ademas como se aburren porque su vida es un coñazo terminan haciendo una montaña de cualquier chorrada.* Se pueden tirar años sin hablarse porque uno no paga 10 euros en una comida o tener 45 años y seguir recordando que uno se lio en las fiestas con no se que tia cuando tenian 17. En fin no se me ocurre nada peor que vivir en un pueblo de esos de 200 habitantes y llevandote con la gente



Además, entre esos 200 habitantes que nadie se olvide que hay castas.
Es increíble, pero cuanto más miserable es el pueblo, se acentúa más la casta entre sus vecinos.
Es muy probable que puedas equivocarte inocentemente y ya la has cagaó para siempre.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hace 30 años se estudiaba que la Cordoba califal tenia un millon de habitantes, hoy en dia los historiadores dicen que 500.000...
> 
> PD- Donde no estoy de acuerdo es con los 400.000 de Cartago, ni cuando se refugiaron todos los cartagineses de la region en la IGP, ni cuando la arrasaron los romanos en la IIIGP.



Servidor es historiador.

Los historiadores dicen muchas sandeces.

En realidad es un cálculo muy sencillo de superficie y densidad de población.

Las 1370 hectáreas intramuros de Roma, con muchos jardines y espacios públicos, si les atribuimos la densidad de población de Calcuta, el resultado es el que es.

Y fuera no había nada más que necrópolis y campos.

La fantasía de que Córdoba en el s. X tenía más población que ahora pues es puro delirio follacalifas.


----------



## qbit (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> No se citar hilos, llevo años y leo casi todo, entro a diario pero escribo y comento poco o nada.



Para citar has de pulsar en el botón que hay abajo a la derecha del mensaje que quieres citar.


----------



## B. Golani (2 May 2022)

ardidas_esp dijo:


> No se citar hilos, llevo años y leo casi todo, entro a diario pero escribo y comento poco o nada.
> 
> Se lo dedico a Aynrandiano, pese a no compartir todo me parece admirable sus hilos y sus investigaciones, mi moto y yo te lo agradecemos.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razon , el unico inconveniente que tienen los pueblos , es que tienes k tener coche , si o si. ( pero sin problema de aparcar ).


----------



## Cognome (2 May 2022)

No comprendo como un foro de "raritos", piensa en pueblos. Allí os van a obligar a formar parte de la comunidad, fiestas pueblerinas, repetir las mismas tiendas, bares, mismas caras, y si salta algún mal rollo, en plan gregario todos contra vosotros. Tan poco os conocéis a vosotros mismos?

La ciudad, es anonimato total, necesitáis anonimato, no que digan : mira el zumbao ese dando vueltas por ahí solo. Anonimato=libertad. Te picas con un tendero, y no importa tienes miles de comercios, bares, etc.

Los pueblos, sólo para familias normales con niños, y trabajo fijo. Un tío solo que vaya a un pueblo en plan abuelo de la Heidi, está sentenciado, vas a acabar mal con ellos.


----------



## Alf_ET (2 May 2022)

Destrozas el español


----------



## Ortegal (2 May 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Hasta la pandemia vivia en Madrid. Ahora vivo en un pueblo a las afueras de la Coruña. A lo que indica el OP añado tener mar cerca y riachuelo en la zona sur de la finca.
> 
> De verdad que no hay color. Las grandes ciudades son la muerte en vida. Horas y horas desquiciado en el transporte/atascos. Y creo que con los tiempos que vienen cada vez se hara más necesario alejarse de las ciudades.



Otro fodechincho vaya plaga, sí que muy bonito todo pero no vengas a inventar.


----------



## Ortegal (2 May 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Y que cojas un palo del suelo,que a ver porque lo cogiste y que para que lo quieres,
> Y que dónde vas,y de dónde vienes.
> Una puta mierda.
> En tu portal también hay gentuza asi,pero si te la cruzas.y en cuanto te alejas dos calles se acabó el problema



Pues claro no sé si sabes que la tierra tiene dueño al menos en Galicia que os creéis que todo el monte es orégano.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 May 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Si no te importa que la gente sepa o quiera saber tu vida y milagros, si no te importa que la gente opine y se meta en lo que haces o dejas de hacer, si no te importa que hablen de ti a tus espaldas o incluso en tu propia cara para criticarte por paridas, si no te importa que el del gas pase una vez al mes, si no te importa que si enfermas debas irte a cien kilómetros, si no te importa pagar casi todo al doble de precio que en la ciudad, si no te importa que para cualquier papeleo debas irte a tomar por culo, si no te importa que nadie sepa arreglarte la caldera, si no te importa todo eso, entonces si, un pueblito es el paraíso.



La parte sin subrayar, ok. La otra demasiado categórica: lo normal es que tengas una cabecera comarcal de 5-10.000 habitantes a menos de 30 km. En mi caso tengo una a 15 km, donde ya tienes 5 o 6 supermercados, una docena de restaurantes, médico, piscina cubierta, comercio minorista variado y un poco de todo (fisio, dentista, notario, sede del catastro, etc)

Si tienes coche no cuesta nada ir 1 o 2 veces a la semana al pueblo grande a aprovisionarse. De hecho mucha gente curra en cabeceras y vive en los pueblillos de cerca.


----------



## Eremita (2 May 2022)

Evidentemente, una persona acostumbrada a usar y abusar de los demás, en un pueblo quedará marcada y aislada rápidamente. 
En las ciudades hay anonimato, puedes despreciar al camarero cuando tengas un mal día, ser maleducado con tu vecino, pues solo le ves dos veces al mes en el portal, y cosas de esas sin consecuencias. Hay quien lo llama libertad.

Pero vamos, miserias hay a patadas en pueblos y en ciudades.


----------



## jvega (2 May 2022)

Ni pueblo ni ciudad lo mejor es el campo para comprar alguna cosa el pueblo y para ir de pavtas la ciudad

taluec


----------



## spica (2 May 2022)

120 viejos en el pueblo, edad media rondara los 70 años.

Los pueblos para el que los quiera y mas con un clima malo.


----------

